# External Wastegate Size 4 GA16DE



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

just wondering how everybody determines what size external wastegate to use for their setup? I will be running 6 psi w/ 370s stock internals & emanage K14 turbo

and whats a good external wastegate with 6 psi spring that I can pickup cheap used??

also what does everybody do with their internal wastegates if the psi is set too high???
do you grind and weld the flap flush as too not create any back pressure in the turbo and remove it????

thanks a lot guys

slowly building my custom K14 setup piece by piece


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

nobody knows?????????


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

Most external gates are rated by hp capability. I suspect even the smallest external gates will be sufficient to vent the hp levels you'll get from a modest GA16 turbo setup. 38 mm will certainly suffice, anything larger is probably overkill and undesireable. You get what you pay for BTW, cheap ebay unit are usually junk.

If you are using an external gate, the existing internal gate should be removed from operation. You can usually go about this in two ways: 

#1: Weld the wastegate flap to the turbine housing...this must be done by a competent welder, you will be welding stainless to cast iron. Welding on used cast iron has its' potential problems, new parts are easier to weld to BTW.

#2: fabricate a 'dummy' wastegate actuator arm which can be adjusted for tension, this way the wastegate flap will be help tightly against the turbine housing to prevent a boost leak, and you need not have the housing welded on (reduces the chances of it cracking). It also leaves the option of returning the turbo to an internally gated configuration should you decide to do so, whether for your own use or to sell the turbo later on. 

This latter option is my preference, since it's reversible.

HTH, 
Bob


----------

